# Semplici direttive per /etc/X11/xorg.conf

## kueitao

Salve,

Purtroppo non sono ancora riuscito a capire come attivare due stupidissime features sotto X.org.

1) Ho un mouse ps/2 con due tasti e rotellina. Vorrei abilitare il funzionamento della rotellina. Come si fa?

Le seguenti righe mostrano l'attuale configurazione del mouse in xorg.conf.

```

Identifier   "Mouse1"

Driver       "mouse"

Option      "Protocol"                 "PS/2"

Option      "Device"                   "/dev/psaux"

Option      "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

Option      "Emulate3Buttons"    "yes"

```

2) Come fare ad attivare automaticamente il tasto "Bloc Num" all'apertura della sessione X?

Scusatemi per avere posto delle domande così terra-terra che forse avrebbero trovato risposta se avessi letto con più attenzione la documentazione.

Grazie in anticipo a chiunque voglia rispondere.

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcode

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Ho un mouse ps/2 con due tasti e rotellina. Vorrei abilitare il funzionamento della rotellina. Come si fa?
> 
> 

 

per il mouse prova a mettere nel Device /dev/input/mice

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Come fare ad attivare automaticamente il tasto "Bloc Num" all'apertura della sessione X?
> 
> 

 

rc-update add numlock default

è tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Ho un mouse ps/2 con due tasti e rotellina. Vorrei abilitare il funzionamento della rotellina. Come si fa?
> 
> 

 

Identifier   "Mouse1"

Driver       "mouse"

Option      "Protocol"                 "IMPS/2"

Option      "Device"                   "/dev/psaux"

Option      "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

Option      "Emulate3Buttons"    "no"

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Come fare ad attivare automaticamente il tasto "Bloc Num" all'apertura della sessione X?
> 
> 

 

La risposta suggerita prima abilita il num lock solo nelle console. Dovresti installare xnumlock e farlo partire all'avvio dell'ambiente grafico

----------

## baso

Questo è il mio xorg.conf relativo al trackball con la rotellina:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Resolution" "100"

EndSection

```

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La risposta suggerita prima abilita il num lock solo nelle console. Dovresti installare xnumlock e farlo partire all'avvio dell'ambiente grafico

 

OK, funziona perfettamente.... ma per abilitare il numlock automatico all'avvio di KDM ???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Guarda il primo reply   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

secondo te non l'avrei letto? furbo eh!!!

secondo te avrei messo un post se il problema non si presentasse comunque?

io devo poter digitare la mia password in KDM con il numlock abilitato di default... se non è possibile.. pazienza.. cmq ecco quì:

```
# rc-update show

numlock |      default

```

ho installato anche xnumlock e infatti facendo uno script per la shell da mettere in Autostart tutto funziona.. ma solo dopo che ho avviato kde...

----------

## Onip

per quello c'era un'opzione nel centro di controllo di Kde, quando ancora l'usavo...

----------

## fbcyborg

boh! non mi sembra ci sia...

forse c'era nelle versioni di 10 anni fa.. ma ora .. almeno.. sembra di no..

per carità mi assumo la colpa di non riuscire a trovarlo.. sarò imbranato, ma x me: non c'è!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco come bisognava fare:

```
emerge numlockx

echo '/usr/bin/numlockx on' >> /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

```

----------

## lsegalla

A volte dopo un emerge -uDN world questa impostazione va persa, io uso sempre un etc-update e poi quando mi viene chiesto cosa fare uso  l'opzione -5 e la cosa si risistema. 

Oggi è stata la quarta volta    :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Intanto sarebbe buona cosa smettere di usare etc-update e passare a dispatch-conf.

Io sono uno di quelli che c'ha messo un po' a fare il passo, ma poi ne è valsa la pena.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> A volte dopo un emerge -uDN world questa impostazione va persa, io uso sempre un etc-update e poi quando mi viene chiesto cosa fare uso  l'opzione -5 e la cosa si risistema. 
> 
> Oggi è stata la quarta volta   

 

Giusto per curiosità ma è una vita che non uso più etc-update, cosa fa l'opzione -5 ?

----------

## Manwhe

(-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i)

----------

## lsegalla

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Intanto sarebbe buona cosa smettere di usare etc-update e passare a dispatch-conf.
> 
> Io sono uno di quelli che c'ha messo un po' a fare il passo, ma poi ne è valsa la pena.

 

Io sono aperto... mi spieghi il motivo magari poi provo anche io.

----------

## Manwhe

qua e' spiegato molto bene  :Smile: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_dispatch-conf

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> A volte dopo un emerge -uDN world questa impostazione va persa, io uso sempre un etc-update e poi quando mi viene chiesto cosa fare uso  l'opzione -5 e la cosa si risistema. 
> 
> Oggi è stata la quarta volta   

 

Sai che dalla tua frase posso dedurre che non hai mai aggiornato baselayout?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Il -5 può essere comodo se sai che nei files da aggiornare non ci sono tue personalizzazioni... se ci sono queste andranno perse.

----------

## lsegalla

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai che dalla tua frase posso dedurre che non hai mai aggiornato baselayout? 
> 
> 

 

Direi proprio di no, e non so manco cosa sia. Spara un link e procedo.    :Smile: 

----------

## Manwhe

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml?style=printable

----------

## lsegalla

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml?style=printable

 

Ho letto e riletto (adesso ho paura di andare troppo OT però, vediamo se ce la caviamo in fretta) ma mi sfugge il concetto di profilo.

Praticamente baselayout è il profilo che contiene le configurazioni dei... (non lo so... kdebase etc..?)

Cosa contiene baselayout?

Non ho capito il beneficio di aggiornarlo...

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Non ho capito il beneficio di aggiornarlo...

 

baselayout contiene anche un pò di files di configurazione del sistema.

Il beneficio é il seguente:

1. Lui ti propone di cambiare fstab (o groups, o qualche file di pam, ...)

2. Tu dai il -5

3. Il computer non riparte perché non trova /dev/ROOT come indicato nel fstab (o simili)

4. Posti sul forum allarmato

5. Il primo mod che passa non ti risponde neanche e fa il merge del tuo post con questo, o questo, o questo, o questo ....

Chiaro?

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*   Non ho capito il beneficio di aggiornarlo... 
> 
> baselayout contiene anche un pò di files di configurazione del sistema.
> 
> Il beneficio é il seguente:
> ...

 

Sei un MITO!   :Laughing: 

PS. ho letto il link su dispatch-conf ma non vedo motivo di passare ad esso... mi trovo tanto bene con etc-update.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

beh il motivo principale e' che dispatch-conf mantiene la vecchia versione del file di conf, cosi' nel caso e' un attimo ripristinarlo... naturalmente se non hai file di conf piuttosto complessi (samba, ldap o qualche altro servizio) e' una comodita' piu' che  una necessita'!

----------

## bandreabis

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> beh il motivo principale e' che dispatch-conf mantiene la vecchia versione del file di conf, cosi' nel caso e' un attimo ripristinarlo... naturalmente se non hai file di conf piuttosto complessi (samba, ldap o qualche altro servizio) e' una comodita' piu' che  una necessita'!

 

Spero di non pentirmene, ma fin'ora ho sempre letto bene gli output di diff prima di "dare i numeri"   :Razz: 

Provarlo potrebbe essere utile però...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

in realtà etc-update lo si può configurare anche in modo tale da evitare certi rischi ma visto che siamo su un forum gentoo non vi voglio togliere il piacere di arrivarci da soli.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

